# How To Repair A Hole In Plastic?



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a small hole in the plastic part of my continental kit that the previous owner drilled, :uh: how do i go about fixing it? I don't have much experience in plastics so details would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

you could use some fiber glass resin. or if it is small enough you can take an extra piece of plastic and melt it together with a soldering gun, then sand down smooth prime and paint.


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

This may sound stupid, but does it matter what kind of plastc is used, because i threw away the piece i cut out for the wheel a while ago?

Here is another pic to give perspective of the size of the hole.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

get a bumper repair kit, fiberglass resin can peel and can crack when the plastic flexes


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 30 2006, 05:13 AM~6071122
> *get a bumper repair kit, fiberglass resin can peel and can crack when the plastic flexes
> *


yea don't use fiberglass on the plastic. just melt a little piece and use it like bondo. otherwise i think j.b. weld would work good for that. just be sure to get it smooth while its still liquid form. its kinda hard to sand.


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Without knowing what type of plastic it is, it is hard to decide what the best repair would be. Put a piece of tape over the outside of the hole. Get a soldering iron, and go to the back side of the damage. Let the soldering iron reach full temperature, then lightly scrape some of the plastic from around the hole, pushing it into the opening. From the pictures you have, it looks like there is enough thickness to be able to melt some of the plastic into the hole. Be sure not to take off too much material, because it will create a weak spot in the areas around the hole. There will be smoke from some of the plastic burning, but it should melt and be able to flow around the tip of the soldering iron
If it does not melt easily or appears to burn and not melt, stop immediately.
Using the soldering iron, fill in the hole with material from the back side, and then go to the front and smooth out the material you moved in from the back. Then go over the rough finished area with a small amount of plastic filler. Sand smooth and level, prime, block, and you are ready for paint.
If it burns and does not melt, using a plastic repair kit will be your only other option. This should have some fairly easy to follow instructions included.
Or take it to a body shop- should cost about $75-100 for repair and primer.


----------

